# Fluorescent Tubes on Truck



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Do any of you stock fluorescent tubes or any light bulbs on your truck/van? I went on a service call today to check out a switch problem. The HO described the problem to me and I figured it was either a wiring problem or switch. I made sure I had all colors in sp switches and headed out. While there, the lady asked me to check her kitchen light to see why it wasn't bright enough. When I pulled the cover off I found two tubes were almost burnt out. They were T12 24" tubes. I had to run to the supply house to get some. I'm new at this full time service work and never thought about stocking light tubes/bulbs. I figured that would be something that could get damaged easy. I'm just stocking things now that I can think of, but I'm sure I'll find many things I need to start carrying.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I never stock light bulbs on my van. Even when I stow and secure them properly they wind up getting broken somehow.

If I'm going out to a call I read the description on the work order and if there's even a remote possibility that I'll need some lamps, I'll grab some from the shop before I leave.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

And even then, if they're oddball lamps, I can usually justify the trip to the supply house unless the customer notified me in advance over the phone.

"Well sorry, I don't usually install very many F14T12 lamps, I'll be lucky if the supply house even has them!"


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

Yes, I have approximately 140 lamps on my truck right now.
You should probably keep a box of F32 and a few T-8 universal ballasts for next time.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

heres a box my father in law made for me..


----------



## DiegoXJ (Jul 29, 2010)

In my van I have a 4 foot FL lamp box, that i keep T8 and T12 in WW and CW. its bungied in the corner behind the cab door. got a couple T5 in a tight spot for under cabinet lights, and a large assortment of CFLS 5/7/13/23/26/32, Keep a couple Par 20/30/38's, Then (2) of 50w 70, 100, 150 med base HPS and MH on a shelf. I've only really broken the T5's when they flew out of their cubby on a sharp turn. We do alot of lighting maintenance for management companies so keeping all these on me are handy. Keep ballasts for almost all of these on me as well.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

captkirk said:


> heres a box my father in law made for me..


That's a good idea but I get the distinct impression that I would constantly be breaking the ends of lamps off with my head :blink:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

erics37 said:


> That's a good idea but I get the distinct impression that I would constantly be breaking the ends of lamps off with my head :blink:


no lol there is a cap that fits over the end of it and is held on with velcro straps. Both ends are padded with 1/2' thick soft foam... and you cant really tell in the pic but my van is a tall sprinter so its up and out of the way.. This is an old pic though maybe two years old..


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

erics37 said:


> That's a good idea but I get the distinct impression that I would constantly be breaking the ends of lamps off with my head :blink:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

here it is with the cap...I know it doesnt hold many lights but it has really come in handy a few times.... He also made me my folder holder on the door and a spray can holder and hole saw case....... When I was a chef he made me a really nice case.......I post a pic......


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

The Lightman said:


> Yes, I have approximately 140 lamps on my truck right now.
> You should probably keep a box of F32 and a few T-8 universal ballasts for next time.



But you're "the LightMan" you better have some!:yes:


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

I got my boots on, if not for the reality show on the other channel, I'd be out there right now. Third shift has no traffic, nobody in the parking lots and it's been storming all day long.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

captkirk said:


> heres a box my father in law made for me..


Thats where your surfboard is supposed to go.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I keep a bunch of different A-lamps, some different CFL's, one each of 12 and 18 inch T-12's, a few nite-light bulbs, and a partial box each of T8 and T12 4-footers. Anything other than that, and I have to make a run to the supply house or the shop (whichever is closer). The key (KEY!) is to keep them in the box they came in.


----------



## sstlouis03 (Jun 23, 2011)

Ballasts yes bulbs no. I try and plan ahead if the job might call for it.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

We have one 14' box van that is set up just for lighting and it's still impossible to stock all lamps.

On the service trucks, we used to carry a couple ballasts (2 lamp 4' F32 and 2 lamp f96) but there are way too many new lamps brought in the market every year.

Home Depot or lighting supply house.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

I've seen the phosphorescent coating come off on T8s, and some people attribute it to being in a work van a long time, but I haven't confirmed it. I do commercial, and I carry ballasts, because customers 50% of the time have their own bulbs and call me in when they need a ballast changed.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

kaboler said:


> I've seen the phosphorescent coating come off on T8s, and some people attribute it to being in a work van a long time, but I haven't confirmed it. I do commercial, and I carry ballasts, because customers 50% of the time have their own bulbs and call me in when they need a ballast changed.


They let a 1st year apprentice run a service truck?


----------

